# Rank these Russian symphonies



## Mahler7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Borodin's 2nd, Rimsky's 2nd and Tchaikovsky's Manfred. After pondering this for a while, I conclude my order is:

1. Borodin (mainly on the strength of the 3rd movement)
2. Tchaikovsky
3. Rimsky

But actually I think it's pretty close... 3 wonderfully evocative symphonies. Tell me how you rank these pieces.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

This is easy.

Tchaikovsky's _Manfred_ is a great work (and criminally neglected, being one of the composer's finest works). Rimsky's symphonies are flabby and deeply unsatisfying for me. Borodin's Second is OK. So, my order would be:

1. Tchaikovsky
2. Borodin
3. Rimsky-Korsakov


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Rimsky admitted that his early symphonies were not his strong suit - although listenable I think the first one is fairly unmemorable but I do quite like 'Antar'. Manfred is just simply great. As regards Borodin I prefer his 1st to his 2nd (I've have never heard his incomplete 3rd) and even then I'd prefer either by Balakirev...


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Balakirev 1st 1st, Stravinsky Symphony in C 2nd


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Tchaikovsky's 'Manfred' is not a great work; it is too easily destroyed by poor conducting. Borodin's 2nd has a 'big tune' and little else to recommend it. Rimsky's symphonies are dismayingly mediocre.

Good thing Russia has produced much better, or it would be known for only pianists and string players.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The 3rd mvmt. of Borodin's 2nd Symphony is in D flat major (I _told_ you all it's the best key ever).  I like that movement in consequence.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

*Rimsky*'s *Antar* and *Scheherazade* are exquisitely orchestrated and full of curious tunes.

*Borodin*'s *Second* and *Third* are masterpieces of Russian nationalism.

*Tchakiovsky*'s *First thru Sixth* are wonderfully original symphonies on par with Schumann and Brahms.

*Arensky*'s *First* is highly original, as are *Kalinnikov*'s *First* and *Second*.

*Skyrabin*'s *First* and *Second* are remarkable in their Mahlerian Russianness.


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Tchaikovsky, Borodin and Rimsky in this case
I love the Manfred, one of his most powerful works. 
If we are talking Russian symphonies though, my favourite is probably the Scriabin Poem of Ecstasy. What an enveloping, sensual, experiential work that is..you are changed after living it


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Scriabin's 3rd is a master piece.
Kalinnikov's first is cute
Borodin 2nd is charming
Anton Rubinstein's 2nd (the ocean) is awesome.


Martin Pitchon


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

Borodin - all good and a perfect russian symphony - i do prefer 1st bu this is still largely all good

Tchaikovsky - Mnfred 1st two movements are the best things he ever wrote but i put it second here bvause the last two are medfiocre messy and the ending is CRAP

Rimsky k - 1st rubbish, 2nd 'antaar' very good


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I like all of these, great works and personal favourites!

My order would be

1) Tchaikovsky
2) Rimsky-Korsakov
3) Borodin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Congrats!*

I am impressed by your "repertoire"....you're mentionning about 6 symphonies (the same again and again)...

Guys like *Anton Rubinstein *do not appear in your "lists"....Nevertheless, he composed* 6 *terrific symphonies!
Kalinnikov 2 symphonies
Taneyev, 4

and some others....

You are speaking about Russian, then I suppose, on prupose, you avoid sovietic as Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Glière...well.

Martin, curious.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I like R-K*

I like Rimsky-Korsakov but I have to say that his symphonies aren't "great"...I prefere his operas. He was an opera guy!

Martin


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Scriabin's 3rd is a master piece.
> Martin Pitchon


Amen. :tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

```
Amen.
```
 after my comment about Scriabin's 3rd.....

What do you mean, Dud?

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, I'll just name all the (major) Russian composers that wrote symphonies that I can think of, and start from there.

Rimsky-Korsakov 3
Borodin 3
Tchaikovsky 6
Rubinstein 4(?)
Glazunov 8 1/4
Kalinnikov 2
Rachmaninoff 3
Scriabin 3
Stravinsky 2  (yep, really)
Prokofiev 7
Shostakovich 15
Myaskovsky 27

Well, Shostakovich wins all, but then again, there is controversy over whether or not he's Russian or _Soviet_. SO, excluding the "Soviets"...
Rachmaninoff and Tchaikovsky win for Popularity
Rimsky-Korsakov and Borodin for Nationalism 
Glazunov for Cosmopolitanism
Stravinsky for changing his musical personality 180 degrees


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

The Borodin is easily my favourite of those, and I like all of it. The slow movement is gorgeous but the rest is great too. I like the variety of the first movement. Tchaikovsky would be second, but I haven't heard it for a while.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

I've only heard the Borodin and the Tchaikovsky, so I guess my rank would be:

1. Borodin
2. Rimski-Korsakov
3. Tchaikovsky


----------



## Mahler7 (Sep 7, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I am impressed by your "repertoire"....you're mentionning about 6 symphonies (the same again and again)...
> 
> Guys like *Anton Rubinstein *do not appear in your "lists"....Nevertheless, he composed* 6 *terrific symphonies!
> Kalinnikov 2 symphonies
> ...


Relax dude, I listen to tons of other Russian symphonies but I wanted opinions about these three specifically as they have personal meaning to me as a group.

The other opinions in this thread were of great interest. Thanks


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Shostakovitch's 15?*

Bad choice! Nobody likes this symphony, me the first. His very last...with some Rossini stuff and trying to be dodecaphonic without any success...Too late Shosta to become dodecaphonic! Too late Stravinsky to become dodecaphonic! Your Threni and Agon are awful...R.I.P.

You are not Viennese, you are not "them"....the big 4 are the big 4: Schönberg, Berg, Webern, Wellesz.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I have composed 27 symphonies...*

Nobody has spoken about me....LOL

Nikolai Myaskovsky


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

1. Tchaikovsky's _Manfred_

miles, and miles, and miles ahead of

2. Borodin
3. Rimsky-Korsakov

As a stand-alone piece of music, _Manfred_ might appear to have great flaws. But, please, please, please, don't dismiss it until you've read Byron's _Manfred_. If after reading the closet drama you still think it's crap, then fine - but not before, damn it!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I love this group!*

Nobody reads me! OK. I don't care. I quit!

Kirtukunet!

Martin


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Nobody has spoken about me....LOL
> 
> Nikolai Myaskovsky


I do have those symphonies, I have them on a hard drive somewhere, I need to make a final assessment of them.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

```
Rubinstein 4(?)
Glazunov 8 1/4
```
Could you explain these????????? Flutist with a difficult name

Yo don't know if you like the Rubisntein's 4th (the 2nd one is better for me).

and 8 1/4 by Glazunov...what does it mean?
==========================================
About the guy who has the Myaskovsky's symphonies in his hard drive? How did they get there? Is this an illegal copy????? This would be ugly.

I don't like that.

Martin


----------

